# True or rumor (like most)?



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

I have yet to hear of one. It may exist.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Definitely a trumor.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

electricmalone said:


> I have been told that there is a "list" of union approved vehicles... I'm thinking it's just a list of union made vehicles. Thanks in advance for clarifying.


In our locals news letter once a year they list all the American made union vehicles. It's just an FYI if you are so inclined to buy and support other unions and American made stuff. I never took it as something diabolical and evil.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

union347sparky said:


> In our locals news letter once a year they list all the American made union vehicles. It's just an FYI if you are so inclined to buy and support other unions and American made stuff. I never took it as something diabolical and evil.


I have heard stories, which I believe to be just stories, of guys Hondas being smashed at union sites, Toyotas with tires slashed, etc. Pretty sure I'd have seen it on the news....


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

electricmalone said:


> I have heard stories, which I believe to be just stories, of guys Hondas being smashed at union sites, Toyotas with tires slashed, etc. Pretty sure I'd have seen it on the news....


I heard those stories to. Never really gave them much credibility. Usually very embellished told by blow hards.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

It was certainly true once upon a time in certain cities, particularly socialist, union-dominated cities in the northeast USA.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I have heard this for fact from union guys, but like MTW says, this was a few years ago. Also, cars like many Toyotas and Hondas were added because they have now been UAW made in the US for many years. 

I would think it would be foolish to actually produce a list which would only serve as proof. Many things done (mainly in the past) were done so for control and power, so leaving a paper trail would have been a dumb move.


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> I have heard this for fact from union guys, but like MTW says, this was a few years ago. Also, cars like many Toyotas and Hondas were added because they have now been UAW made in the US for many years.
> 
> I would think it would be foolish to actually produce a list which would only serve as proof. Many things done (mainly in the past) were done so for control and power, so leaving a paper trail would have been a dumb move.


Our credit union mails a list every year of cars that are UAW made. It's not about control, it's about supporting other unions. :thumbsup:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Loose Neutral said:


> Our credit union mails a list every year of cars that are UAW made. It's not about control, it's about supporting other unions. :thumbsup:


Back in the day it was about control and intimidation. We've all heard the stories (about vandalism and threats to/about foreign cars) and we all know not all of them were made up. 
Thing is, most old school union guys I know would never even consider a foreign car so this issue was not huge. 
I know an old school hardcore union electrician who has been driving Toyota pickups for about 20 years. I questioned him on it when I first saw them and he said it's OK, they're on the list.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Not a rumor, goggle is your friend, here is the list.
http://www.uaw.org/sites/default/files/2014 UAW UNION-BUILT VEHICLE GUIDE_1.pdf


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

drsparky said:


> Not a rumor, goggle is your friend, here is the list. http://www.uaw.org/sites/default/files/2014%20UAW%20UNION-BUILT%20VEHICLE%20GUIDE_1.pdf


Don't need google. I have the list.


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

Not sure what the big deal is about having a list of union made vehicles, or any products for that matter. The ones who use the list are most likely union members who wish to support other union members. There is no fiendish intent involved. It seems some will take any opportunity to slam unions and their members any chance they get. Just a thought - if we want to be a nation that manufactures things, it is important we buy things our nation manufactures, union or not.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

Phatstax said:


> Not sure what the big deal is about having a list of union made vehicles, or any products for that matter. The ones who use the list are most likely union members who wish to support other union members. There is no fiendish intent involved. It seems some will take any opportunity to slam unions and their members any chance they get. Just a thought - if we want to be a nation that manufactures things, it is important we buy things our nation manufactures, union or not.


It's no deal at all. I was just simply inquiring if a rumor was true. The way this "list" was spun to me was "these are the required vehicles to purchase or drive by union members". Now I'm seeing it more as union friendly produced vehicles. A list of those vehicles that, if purchased, will help perpetuate the American union worker. I see zero issue with a group providing information that would otherwise take significant research to find. I for one want to support anything I can that, at bare minimum, is made in America, if you choose to take it to the next step and ensure you buy union made in America, there's a list of what is union made in America. People will spin anything in their favor, I like to gather facts and then form my own opinion. More knowledge is more gooder, lol


----------



## denny3992 (Jul 12, 2010)

Uhh my f150 has a sticker thats says where it was built by uaw...

And which is "better" my vw built by european union guys or an american non union? Hmmmm


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

electricmalone said:


> I have been told that there is a "list" of union approved vehicles... I'm thinking it's just a list of union made vehicles. Thanks in advance for clarifying.


There's also a list of union "approved" candidates for public office. But not to worry, a union delegate or rep won't be with you when you enter the voting booth. There's another list of "Made in America" products and it's even on our own local's website (or a link to it.) Not necessarily union made stuff, but at least American made stuff. Again no worries, I can go to my union meeting wearing New Balance sneakers or Nikes, they let me in just the same.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

denny3992 said:


> And which is "better" my vw built by european union guys or an american non union? Hmmmm


The diesel!


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

denny3992 said:


> Uhh my f150 has a sticker thats says where it was built by uaw...
> 
> And which is "better" my vw built by european union guys or an american non union? Hmmmm


Cool! So does mine! As far as what's better, Toyota builds Tundras in San Antonio and they are very popular trucks in Central Texas, right up there with Chevy and Ford. Volkswagon recently built a plant in Tennessee and is supporting UAW representation there. I think in this case it all comes down to reliability and safety.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

denny3992 said:


> Uhh my f150 has a sticker thats says where it was built by uaw...


 Mine too.


> And which is "better" my vw built by european union guys or an american non union? Hmmmm


Which is better for what? The "Buy American" campaign has been around longer than I have, back in the day America manufactured everything AND was a leading exporter of goods. It was not only supported by American unions and American union workers, but also American nonunion workers as well as the American manufacturers themselves.

At the very beginning, imported goods weren't just less expensive, they were made much cheaper and didn't last. The first Japanese cars is testament to that. Baubles from post-war Japan were laughable, but some people felt that would change and imported goods would cost a lot of Americans their jobs. Union leaders picked up on the American Manufacturers trend of making cheaper goods that wouldn't last, duping the consumer to believing they're buying a good name brand while actually providing a lower standard of product, some even engineered to fail.

Now we're at a point where mass retailers with lots of buying power actually dictate to manufacturers what they want and how much their "price point" is going to be. So the likes of Milwakee and Bosch - names known for ruggedness and high quality were forced to "dumb down" their products and make cheaper duplicates (with the letters HD or LO or WM incorporated in the serial numbers) to be sold for a lesser price to unknowing consumers thinking they're getting a good deal and saving money. 

Meanwhile, their marketing campaigns are designed to lead the consumer to believe that it's their mass buying power alone that's "saving you money" without delving into the particulars, that your new sawzall is in fact, a cheaper version of the real tool you can only buy in a real tool store. No wonder it's 2 pounds lighter.

So as to the question, which is better, European union workers or American nonunion built the political answer is... your own. The physical answer is... let's not hold the actual worker's feet to the fire in terms of quality or design, they just put the dang parts together and there isn't a bin of "high, medium, low" quality they get to choose from.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> I have heard this for fact from union guys, but like MTW says, this was a few years ago. Also, cars like many Toyotas and Hondas were added because they have now been UAW made in the US for many years.
> 
> I would think it would be foolish to actually produce a list which would only serve as proof. Many things done (mainly in the past) were done so for control and power, so leaving a paper trail would have been a dumb move.



I think any car is fine, as long as it is a black and is a ford.....:whistling2:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> I think any car is fine, as long as it is a black and is a ford.....:whistling2:



Nope. It has to be a red Chevy.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

union347sparky said:


> Nope. It has to be a red Chevy.




union347sparky 
Who you gonna call?

 

Join Date: Feb 2012
Location: iowa
Posts: 1,136


Is that a Mustang?:laughing:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> union347sparky Who you gonna call? http://www.electriciantalk.com/members/union347sparky-28448/ Join Date: Feb 2012 Location: iowa Posts: 1,136 Is that a Mustang?:laughing:


Mustang is my only weak spot for ford. I've owned 3 and always wanting more. Trucks on the other hand must be a red Chevy.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

http://www.unions.org/union-benefits/articles/list-of-american-made-cars-and-trucks.html


----------



## Loose Neutral (Jun 3, 2009)

If possible I try to buy American made anything.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

I have been known to lay off the jap car driving folks first. The single largest consumer purchase one can make and instead of supporting your own country you send your money overseas?


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

THE GF let me park my Harley next to the job trailer but would not allow jap bikes. I have seen Toyota pickups put up on blocks in the job site parking lot.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

For god sakes, just don't drive korean


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

FrunkSlammer said:


> The diesel!



Na. Filthy things. Stink. Noisy. Rattle can pos running in the parking lot with some kind of red neck cowboy sitting there slobbering.


Ban em eh!


----------



## daveEM (Nov 18, 2012)

eejack said:


> I have been known to lay off the jap car driving folks first. The single largest consumer purchase one can make and instead of supporting your own country you send your money overseas?


Are you serious? You owe all technological advances to those guys. They deserve a pay back. Crap the new Chevy would still be like my 55.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

daveEM said:


> Are you serious? You owe all technological advances to those guys. They deserve a pay back. Crap the new Chevy would still be like my 55.


I am serious. Nothing is owed to Japan - it is the other way around.


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

denny3992 said:


> Uhh my f150 has a sticker thats says where it was built by uaw...
> 
> And which is "better" my vw built by european union guys or an american non union? Hmmmm


Neither, the money still goes overseas.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

This is priceless...LGLS and eejack posting in the same thread. :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I think any car is fine, as long as it is a black and is a ford.....:whistling2:


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

MTW said:


> This is priceless...LGLS and eejack posting in the same thread. :laughing:


How long are you and your other screen name going to post in the same thread. Funny first time I saw it now it's just really annoying. Are you hoping someone will call you out on it?


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

union347sparky said:


> How long are you and your other screen name going to post in the same thread. Funny first time I saw it now it's just really annoying. Are you hoping someone will call you out on it?


:sleep1:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

eejack said:


> I have been known to lay off the jap car driving folks first. The single largest consumer purchase one can make and instead of supporting your own country you send your money overseas?


This is so dumb it's beyond belief. What do you do about American branded cars that are assembled in Mexico and Canada with parts from all around the world? I won't hold my breath for a consistent, non-hypocritical answer.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

http://www.edmunds.com/car-reviews/top-10/top-8-most-american-trucks-for-2013.html
I own the 2013 Tundra, they have it tied for first with the F-150...


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

electricmalone said:


> http://www.edmunds.com/car-reviews/top-10/top-8-most-american-trucks-for-2013.html
> I own the 2013 Tundra, they have it tied for first with the F-150...


Those *Ford *Tundra's are awesome....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

mr hands said:


> For god sakes, just don't drive korean


I drive a Korean made Hyundai. I think this is a free country. I hate when people tell me what I should and shouldn't buy. I love the cute little American flags everyone puts on their boots to show how patriotic they are. Putting an American flag on your foot is about the most disrespectful thing you can do with the likeness of the flag. Oh yes I will buy Hyundai till I die because they are the ONLY manufacturer of automobiles that gives a true veterans discount on EVERY vehicle no matter how long ago you were in the military. Every other manufacturer that offers a veterans discount only gives it within 180 days of separation, not Hyundai they will give you the veterans discount no matter how long ago you served. Chevy, Ford, Fiat (dodge)? Within 180 days of separation real nice of them.


----------



## union347sparky (Feb 29, 2012)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> I drive a Korean made Hyundai. I think this is a free country. I hate when people tell me what I should and shouldn't buy. I love the cute little American flags everyone puts on their boots to show how patriotic they are. Putting an American flag on your foot is about the most disrespectful thing you can do with the likeness of the flag. Oh yes I will buy Hyundai till I die because they are the ONLY manufacturer of automobiles that gives a true veterans discount on EVERY vehicle no matter how long ago you were in the military. Every other manufacturer that offers a veterans discount only gives it within 180 days of separation, not Hyundai they will give you the veterans discount no matter how long ago you served. Chevy, Ford, Fiat (dodge)? Within 180 days of separation real nice of them.


All may be true, but the Hyundai I test drove I hated. Sat too low and it felt cheap. Moral of the story is buy what you like. ALL the manufacturers send money over seas. They are all global and not just limited to US. They all employ Americans. 

I buy used cars so it really don't matter. The money goes to whatever dealer sold it not to the manufacturer.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

If I was rich I would buy a Tesla, they are made in the USA but non-union. Will the job site union ethics police approve?


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> I drive a Korean made Hyundai. I think this is a free country.


It is a free country and you are welcome to purchase goods and services from foreign lands, just as I am welcome to consider you unamerican for doing so.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

eejack said:


> It is a free country and you are welcome to purchase goods and services from foreign lands, just as I am welcome to consider you unamerican for doing so.


Slow clap....standing ovation. You told me!


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> If I was rich I would buy a Tesla, they are made in the USA but non-union. Will the job site union ethics police approve?


You're getting laid off first.


----------



## PipeMonkey134 (Sep 24, 2013)

Please lay me off first.


----------



## sparky970 (Mar 19, 2008)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> I drive a Korean made Hyundai. I think this is a free country. I hate when people tell me what I should and shouldn't buy. I love the cute little American flags everyone puts on their boots to show how patriotic they are. Putting an American flag on your foot is about the most disrespectful thing you can do with the likeness of the flag. Oh yes I will buy Hyundai till I die because they are the ONLY manufacturer of automobiles that gives a true veterans discount on EVERY vehicle no matter how long ago you were in the military. Every other manufacturer that offers a veterans discount only gives it within 180 days of separation, not Hyundai they will give you the veterans discount no matter how long ago you served. Chevy, Ford, Fiat (dodge)? Within 180 days of separation real nice of them.


 
Don't get your panties in a wad. This is an internet forum.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

http://www.uaw.org/cars has a searchable database of UAW-produced cars. Looks like the searchable model years go back to 2006.

Also has pickups, SUVs, etc.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

PipeMonkey134 said:


> I drive a Korean made Hyundai. I think this is a free country..


It IS a free country............


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Phatstax said:


> Cool! So does mine! As far as what's better, Toyota builds Tundras in San Antonio and they are very popular trucks in Central Texas, right up there with Chevy and Ford. Volkswagon recently built a plant in Tennessee and is supporting UAW representation there. I think in this case it all comes down to reliability and safety.


Interesting, not one Toyota on the list.
The only Asian badged vehicle was the Missy Outlander Sport.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

mr hands said:


> It IS a free country............


Free to take doesn't mean you have to take advantage of the poor and ignorant.


----------



## electricmalone (Feb 21, 2013)

jrannis said:


> Interesting, not one Toyota on the list. The only Asian badged vehicle was the Missy Outlander Sport.


Yeah, my Tundra was built in America, just non union labor. The mrs and I are in the market for two new vehicles this summer. All done with our Toyotas, hers just had the frame replaced at 100k miles... so much for durability.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Im not overly surprised that there is a list. What does interest me a little bit is that everything I own is on the list.

I originally became interested in the Impala SS because it was a Canadian made vehicle.......I get a bonus in it being a union made vehicle:thumbsup:


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

jrannis said:


> Interesting, not one Toyota on the list.
> The only Asian badged vehicle was the Missy Outlander Sport.


 
Both the Toyota Corolla and the Tocoma were union made until 2010. Depends on what year vehicle. 

I still wouldn't buy one:no:


----------



## Hmacanada (Jan 16, 2014)

Rollie73 said:


> Both the Toyota Corolla and the Tocoma were union made until 2010. Depends on what year vehicle. I still wouldn't buy one:no:


My wife works there, and she bought a Nissan marano, dodge hemi pickup for me.
I can't get past the north American types .
Even though the others are made here now.


----------



## Rollie73 (Sep 19, 2010)

Hmacanada said:


> My wife works there, and she bought a Nissan marano, dodge hemi pickup for me.
> I can't get past the north American types .
> Even though the others are made here now.


I'm the same HMA.....I drive a Dodge Ram as well. I have two of them in fact.
The wife has a 2007 Chevy Impala SS.
I have the 1984 Camaro Z28 drag car.
One daughter drives a 2006 Chevy Colorado
Other daughter has a 2011 GMC Terrain.

Yard looks like a used car lot when its time for family gatherings:laughing:

I buy from the big three.


----------



## rewire (Jul 2, 2013)

What about the longshoremans union that will lose jobs because their are no cars to unload at the docks.


----------



## OaklandElec (Jan 4, 2011)

My tacoma was built in Fremont, CA at the UAW organized plant (now Tesla, and non-union I believe).


----------



## That_Dude (Feb 13, 2012)

HARRY304E said:


> I think any car is fine, as long as it is a black and is a ford.....:whistling2:


----------



## splitphase (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm going to have to sell my vehicle and cancel the insurance because I have been out of work since December 2011 Therefore I could care less about made in usa.... My local does not care about it-- Half of our safety gear that we pay for (NECA supposedly pays for the other half) is not made in usa When I am working and in good shape, I try to buy made in usa, especially when it comes to tools, but my local can't get me a job!!!!


----------



## Phatstax (Feb 16, 2014)

splitphase said:


> I'm going to have to sell my vehicle and cancel the insurance because I have been out of work since December 2011 Therefore I could care less about made in usa.... My local does not care about it-- Half of our safety gear that we pay for (NECA supposedly pays for the other half) is not made in usa When I am working and in good shape, I try to buy made in usa, especially when it comes to tools, but my local can't get me a job!!!!


Yeah, I totally get where you are coming from. I have spent slot of time laid off from '08-current. My hall can't seem to get me jobs either. So I grab the bull by the horns and go on book signing tours. Then I do the unthinkable. I actually take calls from book 2, pay for two houses and work as much overtime as I can just to send money home to my family. God forbid I am out of work for 4 years. I might have to go overseas with Inglett and Stubbs to get by. Or worse, KBR.


----------

